

Show HN: Web-based text generation engine for automated comedy - brtl-fhc
http://lolxml.herokuapp.com/#/front

======
j3ali
Its broken? I dont see anything on the page

~~~
brtl-fhc
I just checked and it seems to work fine (tried Chrome, Firefox and IE11).

Did you see any error message or broken markup? Maybe the heroku instance was
waking up (takes under 1 min, though)

